

MassiveMesh – A wireless broadband ISP in Troy, NY - LukeSolomon
http://www.massivemesh.net

======
devicenull
> Q: How does MassiveMesh work?

> A: We use fiber optic connections that form the backbone of our network. Our
> internet data centers use cutting edge wireless radio transmitters to
> transmit high speed signals to repeater sites throughout the city. These
> sites act as the go-between and deliver the internet directly to homes and
> businesses. Homes and businesses connect to those repeater sites through a
> small radio modem, which we provide, that creates your personal high speed
> network.

So, basically this is a standard WISP, not some special mesh network.

